# how to classify E-race bikes



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

2cycle said:


> My idea right now is to build a 15 hp kart and see where it lands track performance wise and then start the patition to mix with a class of gassers.


Hi 2cyc,

Looks like some spam guy bumped your post. You still there? There is going to be an electric Kart race this May at IMS. 14 kw, 8.6 kWh limits. I'll see if I can find a link.

major

here it is: http://www.evgrandprix.org/


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the link Major, that looks like a good test bed for some of my ideas. 

I haven't been on here for a couple months. I'm just getting the new shop up and running. I have some karts on their way to the shop for some reverse engineering before starting to build the electric version. I purchased a new dyno but still don't have that up and running yet. I will be able to dyno karts by taking one rear tire off and mounting an adapter to the hub to accept the dyno. 

Scott


----------

